# Which Eneloops batteries for my 580 EX II?



## TrabimanUK (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi,

I'm thinking of going for rechargeable batteries as it's good for the trees and bunnies, and in the longer term, my wallet.

There's been quite a bit of talk about Sanyo Eneloop batteries bering the way forward, but I'm not sure which ones to get.

The options I have found are 1900mAh, 2450mAh and 2550mAh.

Whilst I am tempted to go for the higher power ones, albeit at a higher cost, I was wondering if I could get away with the standard 1900mAh Eneloops?

My flash is used mainly for wedding photography during the evenings, so I want it to last, and I want the rechargables to last for abot as long as the Duracel normal batteries I use.

Any advice or imparting of experience would be most appreciated.

Many thanks,

Grant


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 17, 2014)

AFA IK, there's no difference in the power output, only in the capacity (number of flashes per charge). With the higher capacity versions, the number of recharge cycles is fewer (500 versus 1500). 

In addition to being better for the environment, you will find that the NiMH batteries give you much faster flash recycle times than alkalines in a Speedlite.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 17, 2014)

Go for the Sanyo Eneloops. You'll be surprised with the short recycle time when you compare it with your normal Duracells. 

I use the Sanyo 2450 mAh in four 600EX RT speedlites and they work beautifully. They hold the charge for considerably longer too. I would have gone in for the 2550 but they weren't available at the time. 

I agree with Neuro, there isn't a difference in the power output between the Duracells and the Eneloops. 

If you have more than one speedlite, you may also want to buy a charger that charges more than four batteries at one time. Look around and you might find one that will charge in your car. Personally, I'm using a third party 8 cell charger.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 17, 2014)

I use the 1900mAh, it isn't a case of "getting away" with them, they are superb batteries that in my opinion offer the best results re longevity, recharge cycles, output and cost. 

Been using them for years and have never looked back or wished I had gone for the higher capacity.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I use the 1900mAh, it isn't a case of "getting away" with them, they are superb batteries that in my opinion offer the best results re longevity, recharge cycles, output and cost.



+1


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 17, 2014)

For a slightly different angle I have these for my lights. Cheap, simple, and they've taken care of me shooting frequently at high output for bullriding. The chargers that come with will fit two to one of those newer style outlets with the single rectangular hole in the faceplate, which make managing 12 cells per light manageable.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 17, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I use the 1900mAh, it isn't a case of "getting away" with them, they are superb batteries that in my opinion offer the best results re longevity, recharge cycles, output and cost.
> 
> Been using them for years and have never looked back or wished I had gone for the higher capacity.


+1

After years of use, every one of the 32 or so eneloops still work fine and hold a good charge. My other NIMH batteries have dropped like flies.


----------



## Skirball (Apr 29, 2014)

+1 or +3 or wherever we are on the standard Eneloops. They've treated me well. I’ve been slowly using older ones to put in remotes and clocks and whatnot around the house. They last forever in low power applications.

I couldn't find the link, but somewhere out in the internets some guy wrote up a pretty good page comparing major brands for flash use. I don't remember the details but I remember being surprised that the high capacity batteries didn't (Eneloop and PowerEx) didn't really pack all that many more shots in over the standard Eneloops. I wish I could find the page to confirm, but I remember thinking that the price hike on the high capacity version just wasn't worth the cost.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 30, 2014)

Skirball said:


> +1 or +3 or wherever we are on the standard Eneloops. They've treated me well. I’ve been slowly using older ones to put in remotes and clocks and whatnot around the house. They last forever in low power applications.
> 
> I couldn't find the link, but somewhere out in the internets some guy wrote up a pretty good page comparing major brands for flash use. I don't remember the details but I remember being surprised that the high capacity batteries didn't (Eneloop and PowerEx) didn't really pack all that many more shots in over the standard Eneloops. I wish I could find the page to confirm, but I remember thinking that the price hike on the high capacity version just wasn't worth the cost.



Probably this link ... http://www.slrlounge.com/the-best-aa-battery-for-flash-the-ultimate-practical-review-of-aa-batteries-for-photography

Hope this helps!


----------



## Skirball (Apr 30, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > +1 or +3 or wherever we are on the standard Eneloops. They've treated me well. I’ve been slowly using older ones to put in remotes and clocks and whatnot around the house. They last forever in low power applications.
> ...



Nope, but still a good read, thanks. The one I read was very methodical. Using different test methods (flash settings) and recording the number of pops in addition to recycle time. He even updated a few times with Eneloop performance after 6 and 12 months, IIRC. Anyway, it's no matter, just thought it was a good read.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 30, 2014)

Skirball said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Skirball said:
> ...



Syl Arena did it in his book Speedliter's Handbook.


----------



## apacheebest (May 4, 2014)

eneloop is OK, i am using rechargeable green ones with 2000 mAH, no problem till now.


----------



## TrabimanUK (May 6, 2014)

Hi guys,

many thanks! I'll suggest saving money and going for the standard Eneloops, as from what you are saying they are more than good enough for the job.

Cheers!

Grant


----------



## IsaacImage (May 25, 2014)

Hello dear friends. 
Nobody mention here but there is great batteries - Powerex also chargers as well. 
Highly recommended love them more than black enelopes.


----------

